# Dad's Ashes - Kiratpur Sahib



## Sikh_In_Need (Nov 12, 2006)

I am taking my Dad's ashes to Kiratpur Sahib. Is there a process I have to carryout before, during or after taking my Dad's ashes? E.g. Paath, Rituals etc. What things do I need to take with me? Your feedback would be appreciated. Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh<br /><br />
----------------------------------------<br />

----------------------------------------<br />


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 14, 2006)

waheguur ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh.

First of all deepest condolences on your loss. Keep BHAROSA in Wahegurus HUKM and stay in Chardeekalla. A Good SIKH never allows himslef to be "overcome" with grief/loss/etc. Take comfort in GURBANI.

IF you are following the Panth Parvanit Sikh Rehat Maryada of the Akal Takhat...then there is no need to go to Kirtapur or any other Pur....the nearest "Flowing deep water" to your residence ( follow local regulations in force) is OK for the Immersion of ashes.

The Mirtak Sanskaar ceremony requires the ashes  - ALL of it without any searching/separating bones etc..all together in a bag and spread over flowing water. NO superstitions, bharams etc.  One Ardass is doen before cleaning up the pyre and collecting all the ashes..a second brief one is said when spreading them over water.

There is no "special treatment" to those whose ashes were spread at Kirtapur as compared to say Timbuktoo River..GURBANI in tghe SGGS proves this beyond doubt.

A Sehaj Paath is usually performed at place of residence/nearest Gurdwara..or akhand paath can be done..no necessity or compulsion. Remember, the Paath is NOT to "benefit" the Departed..BUT the LIVING LISTNERES/READERS.

You may have been given some Mumbo Jumbo by some Sant derawadee baba chelas about their maryadas..lots of mumbo jumbo involved depending on which baba you met..ask for GURBANI PROOF. NO one will be able to give you any..100% guaranteed because there is NONE. No need to do any kind of RITUALS as all rituals are condemned in GURBANI.

The Sikh Rehat maryada of the Akal takhat is available ONLINE. Read under Mirtak sanskaar. This si the SRM followed by the Mainstream Panth worldwide.

Gyani jarnail Singh.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Nov 14, 2006)

Gyani ji is right. Organic material is to be recycled. Thats the law of the land. We all get recycled to be put in some kind of use on this speck of land called Earth.

Sikhi has found the most practical way to do that. Let the ashes go into flowing water eg river, natural lake, ocean and do the Ardaas and you have put your dad's ashes to better use and enjoy his memories. As you know we all have to go to the better place where your Dad has gone to.However at the same time, He is with you all the times now and has your full attention anytime of the day.

Enjoy your journey

Tejwant


----------

